# vista



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

:wits-end:So I got a lap top Compac Presario F700 with Vista and the Creative Soundblaser LIve 24bit external. I loaded the Vista driver that came with sound card. Nothing looks the same as the posts show. I can't even get REW to recognize the sound card in the settings window under Output Device and Output. Tom


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> with Vista and the Creative Soundblaser LIve 24bit external


Yeah, that thread on the SoundBlaster Live is really for XP users. There are some issues with Vista that may be a problem. There are some reports that the latest drivers are more promising, but it wasn't enough to convince me to buy it. Have you tried controlling the levels in REW with the SoundBlaster application itself, or with the Vista Playback and Record Devices screen?

You can look at the thread where I do indicate a card I have been successful with, but I'm afraid I have no experience with the Live card.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds like the Audio Advantage SRM is the way to go. I'll be ordering it tonight. I really don't feel like jacking around with SB live, at least it was relatively inexpensive. Thanks for the help. Tom


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

So, I just got my Galaxy 140 and the SB Live External SC... I'm running Vista on my I-Mac (boot-camp). 

This thread is the first I've heard that I may have problems with Vista and the SB Live! card.

Is there a fix or work-around? 

I'm very excited to get my Dali/Ultra system calibrated and my room acoustically treated...

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

I installed the Audio Advantage SRM sound card. I did the set up to do the calibrations. When I try to calibrate the sound card every thing goes fine but I don't have the graph showing the frequency response of the sound card. What am I missing?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> When I try to calibrate the sound card every thing goes fine but I don't have the graph showing the frequency response of the sound card. What am I missing?


We would need a bit more information?
When you say fine, do you mean the input and output VU readings were good?

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Yes. Head room is 9.5 db.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> When I try to calibrate the sound card every thing goes fine but I don't have the graph showing the frequency response of the sound card


OK, so I don't really know what to say... Can you describe further the statement, _"When I try to calibrate the sound card every thing goes fine but I don't have the graph showing the frequency response of the sound card"_.........

You need to show some pictures or something.....

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Now when I click the start measuring tab it freezes up. The out meter will jump up to -12 and then drop down. It reads -21 at the top of the top meter and then nothing.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's forget about REW for a bit and see if the card is installed correctly.

When you examine the Playback and the Recording Devices (by right clicking the speaker in the System Tray of Windows), do you see the SRM soundcard shown as seen in the pics below?
You should see both the laptops on-board soundcard and the SRM soundcard listed in both.

*Playback devices shows SRM analog and digital outputs plus the onboard device*










*Recording devices shows the SRM two analog and one digital inputs plus onboard device*









brucek


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok, I got it to do a measurement but, still no grraph showing the sound card response. This is all I get.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

That's not a measurement. It's an REW target line.

Please respond to my question in the post above and I should be able to help you through this. 

brucek


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, play back shows SRM and speakers is checked, recording is set to line in.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, good.

And when you plug the soundcard into your stereo with the analog cable, it plays fine?

brucek


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

I've got music through the stereo.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Huh, don't know what to think.

So can you show a picture of what the display looks like after you press Finish at the end of the soundcard routine?

brucek


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

here's a pic of the graph.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm a bit confused. I thought you said, _"I don't have the graph showing the frequency response of the sound card. What am I missing?"_.

That's the soundcard graph. 

It just has a bit of oscillation at the upper end. You can clear that usually by playing a bit with the sweep and input level to clear it up. Try a few different levels and get a clear graph and save it.

brucek


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

I uninstalled REW and reinstalled it. Must have missed something the first time around. I'll play around with the sweep and input level and see what happens. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

How do I activate the input volume on the settings page? It's shaded in.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

REW can't control input level with Vista, levels have to be controlled via the properties for the input device selected on the Recording tab of Vista's sound properties, there is a tab in the device properties to set levels.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How do I activate the input volume on the settings page?


Right click on the speaker icon in your system tray and select Recording Devices.

You'll see the Line-In listed as a SRM device in that tab.

You then ensure that the Line-in is selected as Set Default (as shown at the bottom left of the overlayed pic below).

Select properties of the Line-in and then select the Levels tab and you'll see the Volume contol for Line-in as shown in the bottom right of the pic below. Also be sure the little speaker icon beside that volume control isn't red and disabled. If so, click it to enable.

Actually in my VISTA system with the SRM soundcard I can select input volume from REW since it recognizes the Line-in of the card. This work nicely on my system, but isn't needed really, since you can control it directly from Vista as we already covered.
I'm not able to select output volume with REW, so I need to select the Playback Devices (as you will too) for output level.

brucek


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

I had to take a break for a while and now I'm backat it. No matter what settings I use with the sweep and input level the oscilation won't clear up. This the best I could get.:scratch:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It would be fine for measuring your sub, but you wouldn't use it for measurements above 2KHz.

Usually a combination of the levels will always clear that up though. I can't think of anything else to suggest..

brucek


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

Could it a bad sound card? Tom


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Nope.......


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

I noticed in your reply above (#22) that the "Control of input mixer/volume" is enabled. How do I enable it? Also, in the "Input Device and Input" window I can't get the "Line_in(master Volume) to come up. The (Line in (Audio Advantage SRM Device) is up. Tom


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How do I enable it?


Generally with Vista, REW can't access that control. I just got lucky I guess.



> Also, in the "Input Device and Input" window I can't get the "Line_in(master Volume) to come up.


Again, same answer as above. With Vista you simply set the levels with the SRM control application and/or the Windows Vista Devices menu.

brucek


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm glad woslow so that I can get this set right. I reinstalled SB 24 and got this for calibration. It looks good to me, am I right. No matter what I did with Audio Advantage SRM I couldn't clean up the high end oscilation. Tom


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> It looks good to me, am I right


Yep, looks good to me.....

brucek


----------

